# ddvw



## ddvw123abc (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi my name is drew im from flanagan illinois I love mantids my first one was fun so im starting on my fith. I was gonna buy a orchid mantis but my dad said no  I am hoping to start buying mantids next year. I am in 4-h I have a nice bug colection dont worry I dont kill praying mantids I raise them then when they die I pin them well thats mainly it


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 18, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ian (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Drew, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome. I am originally from central Illinois.


----------

